
North Korea's Unification Drive - malloryerik
http://sthelepress.com/index.php/2017/12/21/north-koreas-unification-drive/
======
philiphodgen
Bafflegab, unfortunately — an indergraduate’s effort to satisfy the minimum
page length requirement for an essay.

The promise of a fresh perspective is left unfullfilled.

Thanks for sharing it, though.

~~~
malloryerik
If you’re interested in the topic you might want to have a go over it once
more.

The author [0] is a leading North Korea watcher, most famous for his 2010
book, “The Cleanest Race”. [1]

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Reynolds_Myers](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Reynolds_Myers)

[1] [https://www.mhpbooks.com/books/the-cleanest-
race/](https://www.mhpbooks.com/books/the-cleanest-race/)

